# Competely blown away(no pun intended)



## Molarman777 (Nov 7, 2007)

I cannot begin to explain how I feel at this moment. I will start off by saying that I was bombed today completely unexpected by someone I really didn't know. I don't like a lot of attention for myself and would rather remain hidden but this deserves a thread. 

DBall posted a contest thread about naming a song. I wont go into it but you need to see how he plays a guitar made from a cigar box, it is absolutely incredible.

I haven't set up my cable to host pictures so the justice of his bomb will not be seen, but let me tell you from a newbie and being the first time I was bombed, it was done in true CS style.

Please give Dball all the rep you can because he hit this newbie so hard I wont be the same(in a good way). I can honestly see why because of a few good people on the site everyone benefits.

My hats off to you Dball,

Molar/Jason


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Better get some pics, FAST.

You have been had by one of CS's best!

Enjoy!


----------



## Molarman777 (Nov 7, 2007)

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/picture.php?pictureid=1051&albumid=211&dl=1218343840&thumb

Here is the damage and thanks to Hardcz for helping me get a picture up.

Jason


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

WOW!

Great job Dan!!


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Molarman777 said:


> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/picture.php?pictureid=1051&albumid=211&dl=1218343840&thumb
> 
> Here is the damage.
> 
> Jason


Yup. Looks like a Dball hit!:tu


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

Holy :BS nice hit. Way to go. :ss


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Sweet hit Dan:tu Great Job


Enjoy your new smokes:cb


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

Nice damage! Nice one, Dan! :tu :tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Holy Moly!!!! :tu


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Hopefully you find a couple cigars in there that ya like. Welcome to the Jungle, man! :tu


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Nice job Dan!!! Like the way you roll bro. :tu

Or, it could be put this way....



Holy :BS , Nice hit!


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Holy Crappola Batman! Awesome hit.:tu


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

TripleF said:


> Nice job Dan!!! Like the way you roll bro. :tu


You still need to make it back here to Rochester. Don't worry... I won't smack ya too hard...


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

wow dan, way to initiate this guy to bombing


----------



## rsamos (Jun 29, 2008)

What a most excellent way to welcome someone.

Very cool. :tu:


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow there are some good sticks in there! :tu


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

Way to slap a newbie around.

Harland


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

...nothing like the smell of smoldering newb to make the morning bright! :ss


----------

